# chaparrito



## Mark Valsi

Hola y Ciao,

Me gusta de saber como se dice en Italiano "Chaparrito"[…]

Gracias


----------



## Neuromante

Chaparrito, que yo sepa, es solo una forma mejicana. Además está en diminutivo.


El adjetivo del que proviene es "achaparrado" (Creo que se trató hace unos meses, en un hilo sobre un texto antiquísimo que apenas lo entendiamos los propios hispanoparlantes)

Digo esto por si puede ser de ayuda, que soy consciente que no he respondido a la duda.


----------



## 0scar

basso/piccolino/breve


----------



## krolaina

Neuromante said:


> Chaparrito, que yo sepa, es solo una forma mejicana. Además está en diminutivo.
> 
> 
> El adjetivo del que proviene es "achaparrado".


 
(He leído dos veces "monja mejicana", no entendía nada...jaja).

Mmm... chaparrito es el diminutivo de chaparro, no?

Del RAE:

*3. *m. Persona rechoncha. U. t. c. adj.


----------



## horusankh

Hola:

Habría que preguntarle a Mark Valsi en qué contexto o en qué país oyó la palabra, porque en México, "chaparro" significa "de baja estatura", pero no tiene nada que ver con la gordura, es decir, se puede ser al mismo tiempo flaco y chaparro, y me parece que las traducciones que propone Oscar quedan bien para la acepción mexicana.

Saludos.


----------



## claudine2006

Considerando lo que dice el DRAE, en italiano se podría traducir: _tozzo o tarchiato_.


----------



## Dudu678

El DRAE habla de "chaparro", no de "chaparrito", que si bien parece un simple diminutivo, yo diría que es muy probable que se refiera a otra cosa.

Por otro lado, comentar que me suena muy americano y nunca lo había oído.


----------



## Silvia10975

Se fosse un *vezzeggiativo* con cui chiamare qualcuno, potrei usare (come già ha citato Oscar) "piccolino" o "piccoletto" (credo quest'ultimo più che altro nel centro/sud Italia). Ho un amico di Sevilla soprannominato "el Chapi" e chiamarlo "il tarchiato" mi suonerebbe troppo male!!


----------



## Mark Valsi

Gracias amigos,

Aqui en Los Angeles, los mejicanos usan la palabra "chaparrito" por hablar de uno di "baja estatura". 

Non e tanto male. Ma mi piacerebbe di sapere una parola che posso chiamo il mio amico che chiamamo el chaparrito con una parola che non e troppo male.

Grazie y gracias


----------



## Silvia10975

Allora, come ho già detto nel post precedente, "piccolo" o "piccoletto" possono andare  anche se tra italiani non si usa molto insistere su un difetto fisico per chiamare un amico


----------



## horusankh

Salve,

È interessante come si interpretano le cose diversamente in culture diverse, in Messico non consideriamo essere "chaparrito" come diffetto ma soltanto come caratteristica, per noi esprime affetto, e ancora, può darsi che chiamiamo "chaparrito" il nipote, per esempio, che era basso da bambino, ma forse adesso misura 2 metri, e comunque rimane "il chaparrito" . (È lo stesso con "gordito", flaquito", ecc.)

Ciao.


----------



## Chatito

E' proprio così come diceva Xhorusankh, generalmente chiamare una persona con il diminutivo è per esprimere affetto. A me mia sorella mi chiama chatito. Chaparrito poi è diminutivo di chaparro, non di achaparrado. I messicani ricorderanno la canzone che dice "Chaparrita cuerpo de uva" e i meno giovani come me ricorderanno Maria Victoria.
Saludos
Chatito


----------



## Mark Valsi

Devo ringraziare i miei amici messicani che hanno spiegato nel modo migliore come si descrive personi nel "gergo" messicano.

Ne ho due amici che chiamamo "chappo" o "chaparrito", non e tanto male.

Saludos


----------



## Viejo

Hay también una canción popular mejicana ("Las tercera carta") en que un tío le canta a su amada: "para que sepas que te amo, chaparrita de mi amor"


----------

